# Material Help



## Hughesie (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey the designer for a production wants to have these bits of cloth hanging from the roof that are crumbled but still hang

they need to be six meters long

so

the material we are using is 
6x2m 

and we have tried many things and none have worked

it needs to be pretty easy to do and sturdy


----------



## Footer (Jun 2, 2007)

Dutchmen them. Soak them in a ton of glue, lay them out, and crumple away. Put them down on plastic so they don't stick to your floor. This will only work with a lighly woven fabric, musilin works great.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 4, 2007)

the material we are using is calaco

soak them in glue, that's a lot of glue


----------



## pudge02 (Jun 4, 2007)

You should water down the glue


----------



## Artemis133 (Jun 4, 2007)

We did this thing in my theatre, but it was with different material. I'm not sure exactly how it will work with yours. But ehre's what we did. We took the fabric, and twisted it. Then, we soaked it, twisted, in hot water, and then let it dry out twisted. Then, we unfolded it, and twisted it again, in a different direction, and soaked it again. We did that about 7 times. On the last soak, don't unfold it once it's dry. We cut off the bottom hem, and pulled the weave apart, making fringe, and cut the fringe into different lengths. Untwist the cloth, and we had an old, wrinkled, falling apart border and background. It's time consuming, but it worked for us. Hopefully, it will work for you, too.


----------



## Van (Jun 4, 2007)

Using diluted whie glue is one way to go , using a mixture of diluted white glue and corn starch is another. mix it all up in a #3 washtub, wring it out real well, and layout to dry in it's final shape.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 7, 2007)

i think it needs to be in a circular formation but also crinkled. the liquified glue might be the trick, but applying it will be hard

compressor and an air gun, would that work?


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 7, 2007)

Van said:


> Using diluted whie glue is one way to go , using a mixture of diluted white glue and corn starch is another. mix it all up in a #3 washtub, wring it out real well, and layout to dry in it's final shape.



Van, I'm going to be a pain and request metric please. Is white glue what we know as PVA (Poly vinyl acetate)? And such guidance on what a #3 washtub is if you could...


----------



## Footer (Jun 7, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Van, I'm going to be a pain and request metric please. Is white glue what we know as PVA (Poly vinyl acetate)? And such guidance on what a #3 washtub is if you could...



White school glue, the kind you used in the 3rd grade. And after looking it up, yes it is PVA, never heard it called that before. 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

As for the washtub, thats an example. Basically get something big that you can easily run all the fabric through. The key is to drench the fabric. Be aware, in type of nap that the fabric naturally has will be put down by the glue.


----------



## Van (Jun 7, 2007)

PVA, Alaphatic resin, White glue, school glue, anything but Carpenters/wood glue < the heavy duty yellow stuff which sucks for scenic artist work>. 

#3 Washtub = You know the kind Jethro makes a washtub bass out of. Grapes of Wrath. It'd be about 2 feet in Diameter or .06096 dekameters.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 7, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Van, I'm going to be a pain and request metric please. Is white glue what we know as PVA (Poly vinyl acetate)? And such guidance on what a #3 washtub is if you could...



A #3 wash tub is a large galvanized basin large enough to boil a medium sized kangaroo or two large koalas in.


----------



## avkid (Jun 7, 2007)

White glue:
http://www.elmers.com/product/product_page.asp?pCode=E371


----------



## Logos (Jun 8, 2007)

You want to know the recipe for cooking Koalas. 
You put two Koalas and a chunk of granite in a big tub and boil until the granite is soft, Then you throw away the koalas and eat the granite.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 8, 2007)

Logos said:


> You want to know the recipe for cooking Koalas.
> You put two Koalas and a chunk of granite in a big tub and boil until the granite is soft, Then you throw away the koalas and eat the granite.



Dude combined with your signature "semi retired semi lunatic" that was the funniest thing I've heard all week. 

And you could do that all in a #3 wash tub... adding some white glue might improve the flavor of the granite.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok slightly moving off topic there.......


----------



## avkid (Jun 8, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> Ok slightly moving off topic there.......


Who you are, and what's a topic??
Get out of my house!!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 9, 2007)

avkid said:


> Who you are, and what's a topic??
> Get out of my house!!



Yeah the question has been answered and now we are just wasting space on the internet. These words will exist in the electronic universe like forever man... and yet I had absolutely no reason to write them. In fact, the fact that I'm about to say "Treaty of Versailles" means it's likely these words have never been put together in this order before... and to be sure these words have never been used like this before I say "Ni" to you.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 9, 2007)

ok........


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry Alex it was 1:30 in the morning and I needed some sleep... I think it is time to let this thread die.


----------



## Logos (Jun 9, 2007)

Goodnight Gracie


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2007)

Logos said:


> Goodnight Gracie


Tony, I bet %80 of the people here have no idea what you are referring to.
For those not in the know:
 Arguably the greatest husband and wife comedy team ever


----------



## Logos (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you for that link Phil. I'm a big fan but hadn't come across that one.
Shows your age don't it. "Sigh"


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah glue looks like the solution we will have to go with

i will post on this again after we have done it so you can all have a look at the final product


----------



## avkid (Jun 10, 2007)

Logos said:


> Shows your age don't it. "Sigh"


Nope, i'm young.
I just watched way too much TVLand and Nick at Nite as a child.


----------



## Van (Jun 10, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> yeah glue looks like the solution we will have to go with
> 
> i will post on this again after we have done it so you can all have a look at the final product


 
I can't wait to see what it looks like. sounds like it'll be a really lovely visual.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 17, 2007)

here it is

enjoy


----------



## bcfcst4 (Jun 17, 2007)

Very cool. It looks rather like a tree.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 18, 2007)

funny you say that... it's meant to be a tree
last year it was a forest of wood using rope and this year it's four peices of cloth


----------



## bcfcst4 (Jun 18, 2007)

haha well then it's a very fine tree. last time we did trees i wish they came out half as good.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 18, 2007)

four idiots 
5litres of glue

priceless


----------



## Logos (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah It's great. Looks a hell of a lot like what we did a few years ago for "A Walk in The Woods". And we spent a fortune on that doing it the hard way.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 19, 2007)

what is "the hard way"


----------



## Logos (Jun 19, 2007)

It involved chicken wire, papier mache, and camouflage nets. Oh and a small nervous breakdown from me.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 20, 2007)

wow ok 

chicken wire and paper mache, have problems with the paper sticking to the wire?


----------



## Logos (Jun 20, 2007)

Was that a question or a statement. Indeed we did have trouble with the paper sticking to the wire. It did happen though. You sort of make the first layer of paper so wet it acts like a thick paste and then build on top. It takes for ever and the nets cost a fortune and weren't flame proof. You'd think something the army uses in combat would be inherently flame resistent wouldn't you? Of course it probably is now. It wasn't then. And I know it was the real thing cos we borrowed it from the army. It cost a fortune cos we had to pay for it after we had to flame proof it.


----------

